# Kris at an Agility practice



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

https://youtu.be/RKxKuq6KXvw

Kris is coming along good, hard to run very fast with all my winter clothes and boots.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

awesome !!!


----------



## PollyLengi (Jul 17, 2015)

Yay  Great job!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Nice work!!!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Cariboo Coutry on DT? If so, hi, this is Rosemary. 

She looks good.


----------

